# 2001 Nissan Altima GXE Tech Help!



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

I got a P0304 Code. (Misfire #4) Plugs installed about 150miles. I pulled #1 and #4 spark plug. #4 was white like it was brand new and not used. #1 was black oily gassy kinda. Would the injector be the last thing to look at?

Thanks.


----------



## Evil_Twin (Dec 7, 2004)

weak...123456


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Evil_Twin said:


> I got a P0304 Code. (Misfire #4) Plugs installed about 150miles. I pulled #1 and #4 spark plug. #4 was white like it was brand new and not used. #1 was black oily gassy kinda. Would the injector be the last thing to look at?
> 
> Thanks.



Intake manifold gasket is leaking and need to be replaced. Common problem


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

It's you're intake manifold gasket, and that is causing the miss code. A way to check if it's the Intake Manifold Gasket is to spray carb cleaner inbetween the intake and head of the engine where it connects while running and see if the idle smooths out for a few seconds enough for the carb cleaner to fill the gap where it's leaking. My experience is that the design of the engine/intake is very poor being that the EGR pipe runs right next to cylinder 4 and it cooks the intake manifold gasket. This is very common issue on these cars.....I am having the same issue just a different code of P0171 lean system and getting it fix for about $470 for a local mechanic. Recommend NOT going to the dealer they will charge an arm and a leg ($825 I was quoted). I have a 2000 GXE with 57,000 miles on it.


----------

